# This looks to good to be true



## surfndav (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just looking through Craigslist this afternoon and came across this.....Is anyone missing a 586, or does this look legit?

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/2450787427.html


----------



## Rockbluff20 (Feb 20, 2007)

That would definitely be a deal.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I doubt one is missing as I doubt the poster even has the item to sell. I bet they appropriated a picture off of the intrawebs and are passing it off as their own. They probably also ask for a money order, etc.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Chek it out and let us know.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

As a person in the market for a road bike, and frequently craigslist, it seems a bit too good....But keep us posted. If not you better get it.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Dang! I just paid $6k for mine.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=250370


----------

